# CA South Coast



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Derby started with back-to-back land doubles run from a mound. The double on the left was a flowerpot with the memory bird on the left thrown right to left and the flyer shot left to right with a fair amount of space in the middle. After picking up the flyer, a number of dogs backsided the gunner and hunted in the middle on the way to the memory bird. The marks in the double on the right were both thrown right to left and didn't seem to cause as many problems as the first double. Derby callbacks to the 3rd series (27 dogs with 5 scratches):

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 
30, 31, 32, 33, 35

The combined first and second series of the Open is unusual. Some have called it a giant hunt test. The spread of the test, between the long, retired memory bird and the bulldog is about 180 degrees with a blind and a flyer in the middle. The line is near a dirt road on the top of a dike. There are large bushes in front of the dog for both the long retired and the flyer and there is a dip formed by the junction of two dikes on the way to the long mark as well. First, the long memory bird on the right is thrown left to right across a channel of water from the longest of three similar brushpiles. There is also a pond of water enroute to this mark. Then the handler turns the dog off that mark and runs a blind along the lefthand side of the dike with two "points" to catch and on out into a flat field. As the dog is returning with the blind, a gunner on the flat to the left throws a bulldog. When the dog gets to the mat, the judges immediately signal for the flyer which is shot left to right on the flat on the opposite side of the dike from the blind and bulldog. The dog picks up the flyer and then the other two marks. Most are picking up the bulldog second. While I was there watching a few dogs run, I saw several disappear either around the last "point" on the blind or over the top of the dike into the field where the flyer station is and have to be picked up. Some, when running for the long mark, are either hunting short near one of the closer brush piles or backsiding the area where the gunner is hidden. Word is that this combination series will likely run well into tomorrow.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Hi Judy...

Could you do a drawing of that (monster) series??? ..maybe pictures?  

Seriously, thank you for the description..

Best 

Judy


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking forward to the call backs...thanks for those on the ground sharing with us at home!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby callbacks to the 4th series (23 dogs):

1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 20, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 32, 33, 35


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Judy, I wish I could draw the test or send a photo. But I am somewhat technically challenged. Sorry. However, the real difficulty in the Open setup is the sequence of it. Probably any individual part of it would be no big deal. I'll try to keep you all informed as the day progresses tomorrow.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Morning, Judy! 

Truly, the request for a drawing and pictures, too, was in jest  

Your description was great...and would agree that is a very tough series. Callbacks will tell us for sure! Thanks so much for the updates...as usual..

Most important, though...Good Luck to you and "Trek" in the AM!!!!

Judy


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

As always, thank you for the descriptions Judy. Ask Jerry to send me a picture of the Open (or post one on Facebook) and I'll try and get it up on this thread.

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

How did the derby turn out today? Please post the final results if someone knows.


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

I heard there was 44 back to water blind,


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Dscheat - 44 back to water blind - what stake??


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Fred Warf said:


> Dscheat - 44 back to water blind - what stake??


The Open...


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, 44 back to the water blind in the Open. Callbacks were:

2, 5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 17, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 27, 28, 29, 31, 36, 37, 38, 40, 43, 
44, 45, 47, 49, 54, 56, 57, 61, 63, 69, 70, 72, 74, 75, 77, 79, 85, 86, 87, 95, 97

The water blind did not finish tonight. I could not see it from the line, but I did watch a couple of dogs run it. You had the dog sitting on the dike to watch a poison bird thrown, then you turned the dog around, left the dog there, went back to the line and sent the dog on a remote send. There appeared to be several water entries and the dogs reached land next to the poison bird. Once you got them by the poison bird, they had to enter and swim down a channel and out. There was a mound just off to the right that a dog could disappear behind if they weren't on line. Not an easy blind and it required the handlers to be on their toes throughout.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Results:

1st - Loki - McConnaughey/Madore
2nd - Cisco - Ahlgren
3rd - Ford - Panarites/Madore
4th - Rocky - Kellum/Duke
RJ - Odin - A. Fangsrud/E. Fangsrud
JAMS: 1, 2, 4, 8, 9, 11, 12, 16, 20, 24, 25, 27, 30, 32, 35


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Callbacks to water blind (15 dogs):

2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Judy Myers said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1st - Loki - McConnaughey/Madore
> 2nd - Cisco - Ahlgren
> ...


Yay RockHead! My x-little dog doing well down there in the big time.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur started with an inline triple - long mark on right thrown left to right down first, middle mark tight to long mark and nearly a hip pocket thrown left to right down second, short flyer on left thrown right to left with a corner of water enroute. It was very hard for the dogs to see the middle gunner and pick out that mark. Lots of back siding and hunting on the middle mark and several breaks on the flyer. Callbacks to the land blind (30 dogs):

1, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 23, 25, 26, 30, 33, 35, 38, 39, 43, 44, 46, 47, 51, 54, 56, 57, 58, 61

They were setting up to run the land blind when I left at about 4:45 to go over to the Qual and the Open. I know they were planning to set it up to run behind the flyer crates. I don't know whether they finished it tonight or not.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry, Melanie. I was at the trial all day and didn't get your message about having Jerry post the picture until now, otherwise I would have given it a try.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Judy Myers said:


> Sorry, Melanie. I was at the trial all day and didn't get your message about having Jerry post the picture until now, otherwise I would have given it a try.


Oh gosh, no problem. I was just hoping to see a picture of that test especially since we are familiar with the grounds.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Am has 14 dogs to run in the morning on the land blind -


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur land blind also had a gunner sitting at the flyer crates with a dry shot. Callbacks to the water blind (21 dogs):

1, 6, 9, 10, 11, 12, 18, 19, 23, 26, 30, 33, 38, 39, 44, 46, 47, 51, 54, 56, 58

The water blind involves sitting the dog on a platform on top of a mound, doing a remote send from the bottom of the mound into the corner of a pond, across the end of an island, across a long narrow point, over the end of a fat point, up on land, across a narrow channel of water and back up to the bird on land near a bush.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news on the Open? Did they finish the water blind? If so how many back. I am out but still interested.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual results:

1st - Biz - Luray/Fangsrud
2nd - Riser - Hatch
3rd - Shooter - Nichols
4th - Boo - Greer/Taylor
RJ - Rainy - Mettenbrink/Patopea
JAMS: 3, 5, 10, 11

Congratulations to Leslie, Biz, and Eric on the win and to all the others who placed and finished.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to 4th series (18 or 19 dogs):

12? (one reporter said #12 was back, another didn't - not sure which is correct), 13, 
14, 17, 20, 38, 43, 44, 47, 49, 56, 61, 69, 72, 77, 79, 85, 95, 97


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

We are getting spoiled with the great feedback  

Lots of good, and unusual ideas for setups to train for or judge!! This trial has been exciting..even from afar on the computer..

Thank you, Judy.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to all those that placed or jammed in the Qual. So happy to see Taz, Greg and Mike jammed.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Biz ,Leslie and Eric on the Qual win.
Congrats to everyone else as well.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Once again Thank you Judy.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Chris Hatch for going 2nd in the Q with Riser.

Congratulations to Pat Nichols for going 3rd in the Q with Shooter. (Or was it Debi who handled Shooter in the Q ?)

Helen


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Have they announced yet who the Calif. Derby Dog is ?

I kind of think it has to be our Sally with 30 Derby points; 21 were earned in California trials. 

Based on the Oct issue of Retriever News, I don't see any CA dog that has earned as many Derby points in CA.

Waiting to hear,
Helen


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Results:

1st - Bobby - Poer/Madore
2nd - Cruise - Deringer/Taylor
3rd - Magic - Augustyn/Sargenti
4th - Poncho - Ahlgren
RJ - Pike - Boulton-Stroud/Sargenti
JAMS - 12, 13, 14, 17, 38, 43, 44, 79, 97


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Molly - Rawlins
2nd - Saber - Hatch
3rd - Blue - Bell
4th - Kimber - Zellner
RJ - Brook - Moore
JAMS - 1, 12, 18, 23, 30, 33, 38, 39, 44, 51, 58


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to Mike Taylor and Cruise on the open second!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

I will second that. Congrats Mike and Cruise on the 2d!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Opend places and Jams

Congratulations Mickey and Molyl on the Am win and to all the other placements and Jams


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

jgrammer said:


> Congrats to all those that placed or jammed in the Qual. So happy to see Taz, Greg and Mike jammed.


Taz also jammed the Derby.

Huge congrats also too Mike Taylor for the 2nd with Cruise in the open, 4th in the qual with Boo and the aforementioned jams with Taz.

Nice weekend Mike!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st - Bobby - Poer/Madore


Does this Open win give Bobby his FC ?


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Congratulations Mike.
________
Philippine girl Cams


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Mike


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

helencalif said:


> Does this Open win give Bobby his FC ?


If John was running him, it will for sure give him his AFC, not sure about open points though.

Just checked, looks like this gives him 8 open points! 

Pretty good bobby magee! Congrats to you John, Dianne and Mckenna Kennels!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

JeffLusk said:


> If John was running him, it will for sure give him his AFC, not sure about open points though.Just checked, looks like this gives him 8 open points!


Jeff, you are correct. I should have checked Bobby's Open points before asking. 

You are correct again ... no AFC title because Mark Madore (a pro) handled him in the Open so the win can't be applied to get his AFC. It's just a matter of time for Bobby to get his AFC and FC titles. 

AFC Ruby extends congratulations to her litter brother Bobby McGee on his Open win.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to our training partner Chris Hatch for 2nd place in the Amateur with Saber.

Congratulations to Mary Ahlgren for 4th in the Open with Poncho.

Congratulations to Gary Ahlgren for a Derby placement with Cisco.


----------



## tmt (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, Mike is still training in CA but he wanted me to pass on his "Thank you" for all the congratulations! - Tiffany Taylor


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Will miss Mr. Madore next year at Lost Hills. Best of luck in Tx


----------

